#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: باز شدن صفحه سیو در کروم بطور خودکار

## ادریس خان

سلام گوگل کروم داره هر چند ثانیه این صفحه باز میکنه از بعدازظهر اینطوری شده.کش رو پاک کردم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

